# Hypo and Night Terrors.



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone who is hypo get these? I've been getting them a lot lately. Not seeing much correlation between hypo and these buggers. Seems like Lupus, Fibromyalgia and Celiac all cause them. Had celiac panel, only item that was a little high was my Gluten/Giladin IgG. So I'm not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I do not get night terrors when hypo. Very curious...

My husband was recently on some major meds for pneumonia (and the associated pain he was experiencing), and he complained of some very bad dreams. They've stopped now that he's off the meds.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Octavia said:


> No, I do not get night terrors when hypo. Very curious...
> 
> My husband was recently on some major meds for pneumonia (and the associated pain he was experiencing), and he complained of some very bad dreams. They've stopped now that he's off the meds.


These are crazy. Not really dreams, it's almost like right when I am in the middle of being awake and asleep, I'll think I see something/somone and wake up a kick or throw my pillow or something like that. Really annoying and sometimes my heart races so freakin fast that I feel like its gonna pop.

I was on Lexapro for 9 months last year and am wondering if that had something to do with it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, that would be quite freaky indeed.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When my TSH was at its highest, I was so very exhausted and didn't remember my dreams. Now that I'm in the subclinical range, I get lots of those anxiety-based dreams. Like, I forgot to do a paper for class (never mind I graduated grad school 10 years ago), I missed a big meeting/presentation, I forgot to feed an animal and it starved, etc etc etc


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Like, I forgot to do a paper for class (neve rmind UI graduated grad school 10 years ago), I missed a big meeting/presentation, I forgot to feed an animal and it starved, etc etc etc


Yeah...that college failure dream theme seems to be universal...for me, it's usually not showing up for the final exams, or I haven't gone to class all semester, and now it's time for final exams and I'm not ready. But occasionally it's failing to do a big paper. (I, too, finished grad school 10+ years ago!) I also have the not caring for pets dreams, and I really, really hate those.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, lordy! I could write a "big paper" about night terrors! My 76-year old husband has had them very occasionally (thankfully not regularly!!) the entire 46 years we've been married and probably even before that.

Paul has never taken an antidepressant and I have no earthly idea what triggers his occasional attacks but he'll actually scream out, he may/may not wave his arms with all his strength as though attacking something, and it can be not only hard but a tad dangerous to try to awaken him...and the next day he generally won't remember anything about it.

I don't know about Lexapro but my mother was actually hospitalized after a few months on Cymbalta. She started not only having screaming nightmares but also reporting wild, imaginary situations that simply never happened. The first night she was hospitalized I'd stayed with her until probably 5:30 A.M. when I went home (2 miles away) to get a shower and take care of my dog. When I returned around 8:00 A.M., Mother had called the police reporting every imaginable craziness...and that's when someone noted that Cymbalta is bad about night terrors/nightmares.

If you do suspect the Lexapro, don't stop taking it abruptly without a doctor's supervision. Mother's problems actually escalated enormously when she was taken OFF Cymbalta - she actually had to spend several days in a psychiatric hospital.

Cymbalta is now being prescribed probably as much for chronic pain relief as depression and it can be a miracle drug for those who can tolerate it.


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been off Lexapro since the end of September. I knew I didn't need it and the doc agreed.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I get anxiety based dreams when my tsh is really high


----------

